# Post mortem results for Saunders the silkie bantam



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we had to make the hard decision of putting Saunders to sleep today as she wasnt improving and hadnt moved from one spot for a few days.
Anyway, a PM was carried out today and it confirmed that i was right all along and my "bought on a whim auction" chickens DONT have mareks!! Everything inside was as it should be apart from a slight spinal weakness. So its a mystery, though the vet said it was totally the right decision to put her to sleep and it was probably some nerve or brain damage that wouldnt have got any better. 
So my vet that isnt a specialist bird vet diagnosed correctly in the first place when people with knowledge of birds were adament she had mareks. Though im sad she has had to leave us im relieved it isnt mareks and am happy with my judgement that with my limited knowledge and info gathered off people i was able to say that by the symptoms displayed it wasnt mareks all along. Just goes to show that sometimes someone with a vast knowledge on something isnt always right.

Anyway, we are now on the look out for a friend for French as she cant be on her own. So if anyone can point us in the direction of any Silkies for sale i would appreciate it if you could let me know. As we are going to be vaccinating our chicks against mareks anyway, we would prefer a vaccinated chick, though i know small breeders dont tend to always do this. 

cheers 

Rest in peace Saunders, we miss your dearly


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Did you bother to post us pics or a video? Or did we have to go off what YOU said?

I think it was us having to go off what YOU said.

Glad she ain't still suffering tho. That would be worse.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

RIP Saunders.

I'm sorry you had such a sad introduction to chicken-keeping, but glad it hasn't put you off.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

From the symptoms you described to us it did sound like Mareks and to be fare we didn't see pics or a video so could only go buy the symptoms you described to us.

is your vet testing for other things as yes it wasn't mareks but she certainly wasnt healthy and if she was healthy and looked fine then in a few weeks was not moving and unbalanced that means something was up.

if it was my chicken I would be testing for other things as the chickens I would have left would be my prioty 

so I dont think it is fair to slate the people that offered advice as we all were just trying to help


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

rip saunders

there is a brill breeder in near silverdale where my mum gets hers slikies from but he is quite far from u, im sure people round u on here would love for u 2 get one of there birds for a friend for u little girl who is left

sorry for ur loss cat n ditta 

jen x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Did you bother to post us pics or a video? Or did we have to go off what YOU said?
> 
> I think it was us having to go off what YOU said.
> 
> Glad she ain't still suffering tho. That would be worse.


well people shouldnt diagnose chickens before seein them should they! puttin the fear of god into us!! despite me sayin her only symptom was off legs you were still adament it was mareks and continued to bad mouth us. Just shows that you arent the all mighty know it all you proclaim to be Laura


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well people shouldnt diagnose chickens before seein them should they! puttin the fear of god into us!! despite me sayin her only symptom was off legs you were still adament it was mareks and continued to bad mouth us. Just shows that you arent the all mighty know it all you proclaim to be Laura


 
You were the idiot who didn't know anything about any illness that chickens could get. You didn't even know to worm them or delouse them for a start them blamed Pam for not telling you to do so.

I personaly don;'t think you should have chickens, you do them no Justice and did only get them because you can't bare other people having stuff you don't.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> From the symptoms you described to us it did sound like Mareks and to be fare we didn't see pics or a video so could only go buy the *symptoms* you described to us.
> 
> is your vet testing for other things as yes it wasn't mareks but she certainly wasnt healthy and if she was healthy and looked fine then in a few weeks was not moving and unbalanced that means something was up.
> 
> ...


 
i think youll find it was a symptom! one symptom!!! and despite me sayin there were no other symptoms you couldnt accept my judgement cos i hadnt kept chickens before 
also you dont think its fair? yet you were completely ok with Laura sayin that we bought them on a whim n it was ok for her to give us grief? one rule for one, one for another springs to mind


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well people shouldnt diagnose chickens before seein them should they! puttin the fear of god into us!! despite me sayin her only symptom was off legs you were still adament it was mareks and continued to bad mouth us. Just shows that you arent the all mighty know it all you proclaim to be Laura


OMG why you picking on Laura she wasn't the only one that said it looked like mareks should we all of kept quite and let chooks suffer if it had come back mareks????


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

All this petty arguing doesn't solve anything! 

RIP Saunders. So sorry, Cat and Ditta xxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> You were the idiot who didn't know anything about any illness that chickens could get. You didn't even know to worm them or delouse them for a start them blamed Pam for not telling you to do so.
> 
> I personaly don;'t think you should have chickens, you do them no Justice and did only get them because you can't bare other people having stuff you don't.


 
well personally i dont think you should have a husband or children, cos all you do is moan about them and complain like theyre a burden n they dont deserve that. But there ya go

im not an idiot, i did know to worm and delouse, i was commentin on the fact that fennie said she told everyone to do it, when she didnt tell us, thats what i was gettin at!

So the truth finally outs then laura, you finally say it to me, instead of goin round the houses tellin other people first that you think we got them cos you have them...... well hear this laura, grow the :censor: up. You claim youll say it straight up to people as it is, yet i know youve been tellin people in msn that we have only got them cos of you. Well no we havent, you sparked off an interest but we havent got them cos you have. i suppose we have sugar gliders cos you have eh? and skunks cos you have? and parrots cos you have eh?
i think you need to find what the hell has died in you n is rottin away cos theres obviously something up with your life that you find the need to try n poison others.
Not everything is about you Laura, believe it or not!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

what reasons would she have to lie...you really are a nasty piece of work to come on a RIP spouting with that attitude tbh...who cares who is right their pet is dead..show some bloody respect

RIP Saunders


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

FFS. Cat and Ditta have just lost their bird. They might not have had her long but that doesn't make it any eaiser.

I don't think this is the time or place for people to be having a go.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

How long does it take for the results of a PM to come back???
When I had my syrian hamster PM'd it took 7 days to come back with 'all' the results.

I know beggar all about poultry but I would think it would take just as long for PM resluts to ceme back whatever was being tested.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Did you bother to post us pics or a video? Or did we have to go off what YOU said?
> 
> I think it was us having to go off what YOU said.
> 
> Glad she ain't still suffering tho. That would be worse.


i think thats a little harsh and at such a bad time for cat you need to be a little less harsh i know that you have had you little dissagrements but that was blow the belt im sorry but cat has just had a bad time these past few weeks with animals being pts and i know his as we have been talking off the forum cat is my freind and i admire her ever thought as she has given all of her animals the best life she can i do i am not argueing its just i worship the ground this woman walks on 

R.I.P sounders love you loads bubble xxx


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

saxon said:


> How long does it take for the results of a PM to come back???
> When I had my syrian hamster PM'd it took 7 days to come back with 'all' the results.
> 
> I know beggar all about poultry but I would think it would take just as long for PM resluts to ceme back whatever was being tested.



Last PM I had done took 7 days as tests have to be sent of normally to Liverpool as they have the largest pathology lab and do everything from pets to livestock.

I am not saying it isn't sad, but I would be checking for other things to


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

saxon said:


> How long does it take for the results of a PM to come back???
> When I had my syrian hamster PM'd it took 7 days to come back with 'all' the results.
> 
> I know beggar all about poultry but I would think it would take just as long for PM resluts to ceme back whatever was being tested.


Mareks can be diagnosed instantly on a pm as there are lesions that are obvious on the organs. All organs were perfectly healthy with no signs of mareks


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

RIP Saunders, sorry for your loss Girls *hugs* xxx


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

From memory the signs are tumours/lesions and a thickening of the affected leg muscles. There are no tests to confirm Mareks, diagnosis is by observation of the corpse so presumably can be done on the spot.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

to those guys who are wishin rips, thanks guys its much appreciated


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

You know what I thought about it from the start and totally agree with Connor 
RIP Saunders x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> You know what I thought about it from the start and totally agree with Connor
> RIP Saunders x


thanks hun me and you both know how bad a time it is for cat hope you are fealing better soon surely some cherrybeer can make you feal better:whistling2:xx


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

At least that was good that you knew straight away you didnt' have to worry aobut your other birds.

I had to wait for 7 days to make sure my other hams would be fine.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

saxon said:


> At least that was good that you knew straight away you didnt' have to worry aobut your other birds.
> 
> I had to wait for 7 days to make sure my other hams would be fine.


 we have always had pm done on the spot, our vet does them while we wait, he knew how worried we were about mareks and the other thing cant remember name of, so as we were on our way to york he telephoned results 30 mins after we left.

ditta


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a lot better than waiting the 7 days. Although I would have thought that for a full spec PM they would have to do some sort of tests on cultures to see what the results might be.
If you were just looking for specifics though that were easy to detect then maybe there were no tests to do.

I was worried for over a week that I may have to cull all my syrians but when push came to shove they were fine..

Mind you that was because people on a hamster forum convinced me it had to be some sort of terrible disease whereby I would end up contaminating every hamster this side of Mars if I let any go to new homes.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

saxon said:


> That's a lot better than waiting the 7 days. Although I would have thought that for a full spec PM they would have to do some sort of tests on cultures to see what the results might be.
> If you were just looking for specifics though that were easy to detect then maybe there were no tests to do.
> 
> I was worried for over a week that I may have to cull all my syrians but when push came to shove they were fine..
> ...


yeah he said if anything looked odd he would send it away for biopsies then we would have to wait but mareks can be seen very clearly so could rule it out straight away. and totally understand about scare mongering on forums:gasp:

the spinal weakness that did show could have been the cause for her disability. She could have had a bleed in the spine, perhaps caused by a tumble. The vet says he has no other reason to suspect anything sinister that could effect French or any other bird we decide to get and says biopsies may not show anything anyway. He is happy not to investigate further and we trust his judgement


ditta


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When we have cats at the shelter euthanised due to unconfirmed FIP our vets can tell fron opening them up whether its FIP or not this icludes my little Asbo also when my GSD died within an hour of slight symptoms and on route to the emergency vets they did an immediate pm and rang me with results when I got home.


RIP Saunders and big hugs to you both. I hope you find another Silkie friend for French soon

Its always the same people making snide comments and upsetting others, as said this was an RIP thread so why for once cant people understand someone elses upset and show a little respect:bash:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> RIP thread so why for once cant people understand someone elses upset and show a little respect:bash:


it was labled as post mortem results not "rip" if it was RIP saunders I would not have posted. I just find it worrying that within a month or so a healthy chicken is now dead.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> it was labled as post mortem results not "rip" if it was RIP saunders I would not have posted. I just find it worrying that within a month or so a healthy chicken is now dead.


 
I bought a £700 pedigree kitten and with 2 weeks he was dead too. He was very healthy looking when I got him


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> I just find it worrying that within a month or so a healthy chicken is now dead.


i find it worrying the fact you can post that when some people are upset the PM has shown that it was through nothing to do with ditta&cat misstreating them so why dont i like this part of the post?

because its just out of order :bash::bash::bash: 

rant over cat and ditta big hugs xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have you looked here??
http://www.birdtrader.co.uk/search_results.php


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i find it worrying the fact you can post that when some people are upset the PM has shown that it was through nothing to do with ditta&cat misstreating them so why dont i like this part of the post?
> 
> because its just out of order :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> rant over cat and ditta big hugs xxx


didn't even mention mistreating did I? I was more thinking other diseases that have not been tested for! if it was my animal I would get a full scope PM done better to be safe than sorry

not going to waste my breath any more as its not worth it, I am sorry a chicken lost its life


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I do love coming onto this forum everyday to see another arguement 


R.I.P little chicken


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> it was labled as post mortem results not "rip" if it was RIP saunders I would not have posted. I just find it worrying that within a month or so a healthy chicken is now dead.


we have had these chickens 19 days, she has been ill for around 14 of them, so its possible she was ill BEFORE we got her. My vet feels that there isnt anything sinister going on so feels more tests arent neccessary 



bosshogg said:


> didn't even mention mistreating did I? I was more thinking other diseases that have not been tested for! if it was my animal I would get a full scope PM done better to be safe than sorry
> 
> not going to waste my breath any more as its not worth it, I am sorry a chicken lost its life


if it was your chicken, are you tryin to imply that because you would do things differently that you are a better keeper than us?? it always seems where pimps goes youre not far behind. And her gobby comments on other threads seem to pass you by but as soon as someone fights back youre right there. She can give people greif n its perfectly acceptable but she gets it back n its not right n justified? i dont think so. If shes gunna dish it out by heck shes gunna get it back! 

a chicken lost its life, through nothin we did, and for pimps sayin we dont do them justice, we do them every justice, that chicken was well cared for and given every chance to get better before we took the hard decision to put her to sleep. So yeah, if youre gunna pick at good and devoted care , dont waste your breath


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

R.I.P Saunders.

Cat and Ditta, you know how i feel, i know you did everything you could and did her well.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we have had these chickens 19 days, she has been ill for around 14 of them, so its possible she was ill BEFORE we got her. My vet feels that there isnt anything sinister going on so feels more tests arent neccessary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont think I'm a better kepper, in chicken keeping I'm still classed as a newbie, never stop learning, post about it on one of the chicken forums and they would say the same thing as me.

Dont follow her around actually didn't realise she had posted on this thread till after I had

the problem you have with Laura has nothing to do with me, and hell I think Laura is old enough to stick up for herself!


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

why do other persons post something on here, many others jump on the bandwagon and have a go. this is a public forum, we all try to answer questions, but we dont no the cure, its all pot luck, unless there is an expert in that field. we should all try to help each other more instead of all this argueing, i tryed to help someone the other day, gave completely the wrong advice, i had many persons jumping down my throat, which im sorry for, but im no expert, nor are many of you. we all love animals, lets try to help each other, and stop all this bickering. many people are scared to try to answer questions on here to help others in case they get it totally wrong, then others give that person grief. lets all try to help others, as thats whats this is all about. we all love nature.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> why do other persons post something on here, many others jump on the bandwagon and have a go. this is a public forum, we all try to answer questions, but we dont no the cure, its all pot luck, unless there is an expert in that field. we should all try to help each other more instead of all this argueing, i tryed to help someone the other day, gave completely the wrong advice, i had many persons jumping down my throat, which im sorry for, but im no expert, nor are many of you. we all love animals, lets try to help each other, and stop all this bickering. many people are scared to try to answer questions on here to help others in case they get it totally wrong, then others give that person grief. lets all try to help others, as thats whats this is all about. we all love nature.


For once we agree on something:2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

yes and im glad for it, lol. im trying to see the light. how is that hog that u got off of me doing? hope he is all good. and ur giveing him lots of livefood! lol ha ha .


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> yes and im glad for it, lol. im trying to see the light. how is that hog that u got off of me doing? hope he is all good. and ur giveing him lots of livefood! lol ha ha .


 

Hmmmm I never got a hog off you, mine came from Alfie, you must have other enemies too:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> why do other persons post something on here, many others jump on the bandwagon and have a go. this is a public forum, we all try to answer questions, but we dont no the cure, its all pot luck, unless there is an expert in that field. we should all try to help each other more instead of all this argueing, i tryed to help someone the other day, gave completely the wrong advice, i had many persons jumping down my throat, which im sorry for, but im no expert, nor are many of you. we all love animals, lets try to help each other, and stop all this bickering. many people are scared to try to answer questions on here to help others in case they get it totally wrong, then others give that person grief. lets all try to help others, as thats whats this is all about. we all love nature.


 
i agree, but since me n laura have fallen out, i havent posted snide comments about her, ive left her to her own devices though she seems to think that its perfectly acceptable for her to try n make me look like a right [email protected] at every opportunity, well im not gunna sit here n take it. She seems to take pleasure from makin people feel like sh!t, well its time to let her know it isnt acceptable n a dose of her own medicine is in order! i dont claim to know everything, i never have, i like to learn as i go along, and i didnt mind people sugestin it could be mareks, but when i said i seriously didnt think it was due to only one symptom she doubted me and then took it upon herself to spout off nonsense. Well it turns out that this person who knows f*ck all about chickens was right, and it wasnt mareks. And my vet who i trust implicitley <sp> was right too.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Have you looked here??
> Your Search Results on Bird Trader .co.uk. Private/Trade


thanks very much shell, have found a few numbers which ill ring up and have a natter with the sellers 
youre the best :flrt:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

some people can be really nasty pieces of work and to be honest it shows what ville people they are when they try and stomp all over peoples grief making sure they get some attention DO NOT try and make this thread about you or try to cause chaas in this thread becasue it will not work. 

I for one am POSITIVE ditta and cat will have done everything they could AND will have looked into chickens before they got one and so do more than half of the members of this forum.

good luck with finding another chicken for french


RIP saunders xxxxxxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

miss_rawr said:


> some people can be really nasty pieces of work and to be honest it shows what ville people they are when they try and stomp all over peoples grief making sure they get some attention DO NOT try and make this thread about you or try to cause chaas in this thread becasue it will not work.
> 
> I for one am POSITIVE ditta and cat will have done everything they could AND will have looked into chickens before they got one and so do more than half of the members of this forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Hollie, i hope we can find her a friend, she looks so lonely on her own!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Thanks very much Hollie, i hope we can find her a friend, she looks so lonely on her own!


oh dear poor french baby i suppose you have had a worse day than me then my has been misserable but not as bad as yours hun hope you are fealing a little happier soon xoxo


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> oh dear poor french baby i suppose you have had a worse day than me then my has been misserable but not as bad as yours hun hope you are fealing a little happier soon xoxo


 
Thanks darling, we're feeling a little better xxx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Thanks darling, we're feeling a little better xxx


good good thats what i like to hear hun im looking for silky bantams in our area for you xoxo


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i think thats a little harsh and at such a bad time for cat you need to be a little less harsh i know that you have had you little dissagrements but that was blow the belt im sorry but cat has just had a bad time these past few weeks with animals being pts and i know his as we have been talking off the forum cat is my freind and i admire her ever thought as she has given all of her animals the best life she can i do i am not argueing its just i worship the ground this woman walks on
> 
> R.I.P sounders love you loads bubble xxx


reading back through this thread ifeal verry strrong of this as it is true (sucking upp or what?!?!) but this lady is an amazing woman and so is her darling girlfreind and they would go out of their way to do a favour for somebody xoxo


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

r.i.p Saunders!!

Know how you feel Cat i thought my rats had a serious virus that was more or less a rat is dead if there immune system is crap and turned out just to be a simple nasel infection that was unoticed till some more started to get a bit ill.

xxx


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Was this chicken ever taken to a vet before it became table ready?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Was this chicken ever taken to a vet before it became table ready?


what? are you takin the p!ss??

Saunders visited the vet 3 times in less than 2 weeks before we decided to have her put to sleep. She was first taken the first day that she was showin a slight wobble, and after her course of anti biotics. And for another course!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Was this chicken ever taken to a vet before it became *table ready?*




i dont think that cat could ever put any of her pets chicken or not on the table  i think its a shame a pet would be aten after it has been a good companion


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> [/size]
> 
> i dont think that cat could ever put any of her pets chicken or not on the table  i think its a shame a pet would be aten after it has been a good companion


 I think it was an expression more then anything hun. Granted it was pissy! : victory: x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I think it was an expression more then anything hun. Granted it was pissy! : victory: x


:notworthy: i thought that but couldnt decide so stuck with my instincts  xoxo


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss guys
Tough few weeks you're having.
When something so sad hapens just take a walk around your house at all the other little lives you have and be happy that they are all healthy and what a good job you do.
xxx
T,L and MJ


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Cat, Dits - I know from our MSN convo that you were literally worried sick about Saunders. Fact is gilries is you did EVERYTHING you could to keep her loved and comfy while the vet checked her out and while you had to deal with grief from people via the net.

Yes, everyone has different views, people do things thier own ways and stuff but end of the day, anyone who has ever lost a pet be it after 19 days or 19 years feels truly gutted and Cat and Dits are no exception. Both these ladies have hearts of gold and would do anything for anyone in thier hour of need (I know cos Dits has done this for me!). To know that they are feeling down through losing Saunders and come on and slate them here is, frankly a total crock of sh*t!

Cat, Dits - will keep an eye out for a companion for French around this way for you and I really hope you both are okay x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks emma, and everyone else for your support and kind wishes, for all those on the lookout for french's friend hold fire on that and cat will post some good news once she has finished feeding the rodents:whistling2:


ditta


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Yes, everyone has different views, people do things thier own ways and stuff but end of the day, anyone who has ever lost a pet be it after 19 days or 19 years feels truly gutted and Cat and Dits are no exception. Both these ladies have hearts of gold and would do anything for anyone in thier hour of need (I know cos Dits has done this for me!). To know that they are feeling down through losing Saunders and come on and slate them here is, frankly a total crock of sh*t!


[[[echo]]]

Cat, Ditta, your both amazing and a credit to the animal kingdom. : victory: x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

here ya go
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/289837-frenchs-new-coop-mates.html#post3765524


----------

